# Digital tests on offer !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

For those of you wishing to buy digital pregnancy tests they are on offer in tescos , half price they are , 
And also one lot of ovulation kits was half price !!
Just thought id inform you of good deal


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Also.. Boots have First responce HPT's and OPK's on BOGOF.
Natalie xxx


----------

